# Show us your single garage...



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Lets see how you best make use of your single garage ... either with car in or for storage only ...

need some ideas :thumb:


----------



## jeff t (Apr 26, 2007)

*single wood garage*

single wooden garage , I put it up about 18 years ago and treat it every year. as good as new.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

^^ What are all the trophies for? Are you hiding your light under a bushel?


----------



## jeff t (Apr 26, 2007)

slim_boy_fat said:


> ^^ What are all the trophies for? Are you hiding your light under a bushel?


There all for the Volvo 460, done very well showing it over the years


----------



## SPARTAN (Nov 20, 2014)

jeff t said:


> single wooden garage , I put it up about 18 years ago and treat it every year. as good as new.


Loving the look of your garage. Looks like a real man cave :thumb:


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Yes nice garage space. Liking those low level fluorescents 

Only thing that would concern me would be putting a wet car on that wooden floor !.
,


----------



## Jag 63 (Nov 21, 2014)

Like the look of your garage, slightly off subject but am I right are wooden buildings garage/ shed's etc classed as temporary structures so don't need planning permission ?


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)




----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

When I bought the house:



















I have painted it now and will be fitting a solar lifting system for polishing. Mainly use the garage for car storage but also this:


----------



## jeff t (Apr 26, 2007)

Jag 63 said:


> Like the look of your garage, slightly off subject but am I right are wooden buildings garage/ shed's etc classed as temporary structures so don't need planning permission ?


yer no planning needed, but need to check that there is no services under ground were you put it because if they need to dig services up for any problems you have no say in it.


----------



## jeff t (Apr 26, 2007)

enc said:


> Yes nice garage space. Liking those low level fluorescents
> 
> Only thing that would concern me would be putting a wet car on that wooden floor !.
> ,


Never goes away wet, as a rule never goes out in the wet now.


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

jeff t said:


> Never goes away wet, as a rule never goes out in the wet now.


Yeah I was thinking that was probably the case


----------



## robby71 (Jun 4, 2006)




----------



## Ramigojag (Dec 17, 2011)

^ love that layout


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

Ramigojag said:


> ^ love that layout


+1 :thumb:


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

*After many years of neglect...*

*...yet housing my current resto project*

Hello Folks,

Well, having looked after my 1990 R5GTT so well for the past 15 years, prior
to its restoration, I guess that I should spare some funds for restoration or 
upgrade of its garage. This is yet another job that I had intended doing years
ago!

Anyway, I've made a start, with my mate Graham having installed a new ceiling. 
If the weather allows, I'll be giving the interior a couple of coats of
brilliant white exterior paint tomorrow. I have a sparky booked to install 6 new
LED spots and a couple of flexi lights at the window end. There will be a work
bench installed at that end too, with loads of insulated storage below it. That
way I can keep my pressure washer stored down there permanently.























































Once painted out, I have 7 packs of Rolson mats bought on offer for a tenner a 
pack from Halfords to lay - usually £25+ on eBay, and £70 covers 18' by 8'. It's
really easy to walk on and it'll provide a small amount of insulation over the
floor.

Getting the garage ready for the car's return, I was quite surprised by just how
many coats of paint it would take to make it look like I meant it...














































So, from this...










to this...










There's a small hint of green into the white. It's possible that I'll need to put
yet another coat on the ceiling. Nevertheless, I'm now looking forward to seeing
the replacement lights in place. :thumb:

I'm looking to put up some protection for the car door edges. Something other
than carpet, that will resist the damp. After having a good look on eBay, I
suddenly had a bit of a brain-wave. These are the surplus pieces from the floor
mats threaded together, so I have 12 pieces to glue to the walls...










After a lot of work, the electrics are all installed with some snazzy LED
lights, though still one missing. The cut-out in the first picture awaits the
arrival of a 21W warm white LED working light...










The main reason for revamping the electrics, the originals were chewed to
heck by my kitchen extension builders, is so that I can trickle-charge the
car battery. These modern devices make that very much less risky than
hitherto. So that I don't have a tripping hazard, the unit is screwed to the
ceiling...



















There are just 6 downlights that are concentrated upon the area that the
car will occupy. I still have to erect the work bench which will have its own
lighting, probably on flexible arms.



















This next picture, I need to explain in some detail. A few weeks back I asked
ArtDeShine Alfred whether he had some some ADS posters, as I'd like to erect
one in the garage. Last week a mystery package turns up from Singapore, and
this is what was inside it...










Well, I was left a tad speechless! The banner is brilliant, but for me, both the
accolade and kind generosity from Alfred is beyond words. When I think of the
sheer passion that comes from the ADS camp, both here and overseas, I'm
nothing but thrilled with this.

Here's the finishing touches, ready for the R5GTT's return...









































































Regards,
Steve


----------



## robby71 (Jun 4, 2006)

Ramigojag said:


> ^ love that layout


Thanks - the base units are Stanley ones, the top cupboard is an american one from ebay (came with white doors so i wrapped them silver).

i ordered some alli chequerplate last night to fit to the wall as splashbacks for the bench, new flat stereo sat in bedroom to go in this weekend - keep adding to it but wish it was bigger (it's 24ft x 10ft, widest i could fit on the base)


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Nice work on the garage Steve.
Be a nice cosy home for the R5GTT

I have the Rolson floor mats in my garage, may I make a suggestion, get some chequer plate floor mats for the car wheels to rest on to spread the load.
I only had my flooring down for a couple of weeks and the tyres indented quite a bit.

I now have 450 x 280 x 5mm aluminium chequer plate to spread the load under each tyre and the tiles underneath have 'recovered' their shape.

Not to mention looking pretty good.
I'll post pics when I've hosted them on PB


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Here goes 





And these are the aluminium floor plates I made



Ignore the cardboard Rolson packing, they were just soaking up drips after I had jet washed all the underside of the car.


----------



## robby71 (Jun 4, 2006)

James - a neater way of doing this would be to use the metal plates as a template, mark out an outline on the tiles and cut out the sections. This way you'll have the chequer plates sunk into the floor so they wont move when turning the steering wheel and if the same depth will look great


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

I notice a couple of you are using the rolson floor matting from Halfords, i nearly bought it but was put off by how soft it was. Do you guys find it suitable and hard wearing enough?


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

Here's mine the week I moved into the new house



After a few hours with some paint, much better


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

pantypoos said:


> I notice a couple of you are using the rolson floor matting from Halfords, i nearly bought it but was put off by how soft it was. Do you guys find it suitable and hard wearing enough?


With my car, there isn't daily movement, so yeah, it's perfectly good for a
garage that's got a small car. If there's damage to a tile, it's easy enough to 
replace. What I like is that it's easy to walk on and even to kneel on. It's bliss
compared to a cold concrete floor!

My concrete slab garage has great gaps in the up and over door, as well as
beneath the corrugated roof. So, the main benefit is that the floor won't
absorb water, especially like a carpet will. I haven't seen the latest Halfords
deals, but for the money I paid, it's well worth it.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

robby71 said:


> James - a neater way of doing this would be to use the metal plates as a template, mark out an outline on the tiles and cut out the sections. This way you'll have the chequer plates sunk into the floor so they wont move when turning the steering wheel and if the same depth will look great


I thought about cutting a hole where the chequer plate would be, but they don't move when I go in and out of the garage, so I left them.
And a couple of the wheels sit exactly over a left / right and top / bottom joint of the tiles. (It would mean cutting a bit out of all four)
This way if I get bored of the chequer plate I can just replace them, and not have holes left in the floor tiles :thumb:


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

pantypoos said:


> I notice a couple of you are using the rolson floor matting from Halfords, i nearly bought it but was put off by how soft it was. Do you guys find it suitable and hard wearing enough?


Only been in 3 weeks or so, but they seem decent enough.
I did the whole garage for £70, and didn't have to scrape up all the old paint that had flaked away. 

Time will tell how durable it is.

At the end of the day if they look ok for a couple of years I'll be happy.
Then probably do a 'proper' job when Ive got a bit more cash to spare.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Lowiepete said:


> I haven't seen the latest Halfords
> deals, but for the money I paid, it's well worth it.


£10 a pack of 6. Nice.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

jeff t said:


> yer no planning needed, but need to check that there is no services under ground were you put it because if they need to dig services up for any problems you have no say in it.


Not 100% correct I am afraid there Jeff, they don't need planning if they are to the side or rear of a property as long as they are under a certain size

If they are in-front of the house yes they do and if they are over a certain size again they need planning.

I know this as we have just had planning granted yesterday for the house extension and the garage (Puglys new home)

Oh and any structure that is within 3m of a public drain or shared sewer line will need a build over agreement from the water authority at the cost of £370 odd


----------



## dstill (Dec 7, 2008)

Worth remembering as well guys that planning permission is sometimes based on the fact of the location of the new structure being on the principal elevation (not necessarily the front elevation of the property), that is the elevation facing the main public highway.

Confusing I know but this happened to a project I was working on and the new structure was to be located at the rear of the property but this was considered the principal elevation as it faced the main highway.


----------



## Paul1966 (Mar 1, 2014)

I needed planning permission for mine which is in my back garden because the garage door opened onto the pavement,if I had set it back from the road then it wouldn't have needed planning permission.


----------



## consettphil (Aug 23, 2013)

this is my single garage, one of the reasons i bought the house as it's wider than your normal single garage.










started painting the walls last winter but, with efflorescence i stopped until it warmed up till i coated the outside walls with waterseal which has stopped the moisture getting through the bricks - still need to finish painting it lol










i then found some cheap tiles in b&q as the concrete floor wasn't done right and it crumbles if doing any work in there, so cheaper option was tiles rather than dig it up and start again.
so from this








to this - still not done under the freezer lol

















just need to sort the clutter out and finish all the jobs


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

^^ That's a very decent-sized space, I'd love to have somewhere like that. :thumb:


----------



## nickvw (Jun 24, 2007)

Mine is very much a work in progress still as not had much time to sort it properly but I'm hoping to get painted and tidied up as the weather warms up abit !





I can get the car in just but it only ever goes in there at the weekend sometimes.


----------



## robby71 (Jun 4, 2006)

robby71 said:


> Thanks - the base units are Stanley ones, the top cupboard is an american one from ebay (came with white doors so i wrapped them silver).
> 
> i ordered some alli chequerplate last night to fit to the wall as splashbacks for the bench, new flat stereo sat in bedroom to go in this weekend - keep adding to it but wish it was bigger (it's 24ft x 10ft, widest i could fit on the base)


Checkerplate and stereo fitted (on wall to right of unit) - toolbox stripped ready for painting this week (black/ silver)


----------



## legs (Nov 3, 2011)

heres my garage with the car tucked up in it's pj's



going to tidy up the garage tonight as there is stuff all over the place


----------



## jason_price85 (May 16, 2010)

Looks plenty of space in that single how wide is the garage?


----------



## legs (Nov 3, 2011)

jason_price85 said:


> Looks plenty of space in that single how wide is the garage?


Cheers mate, it's 3.9m wide x 6.5m long


----------



## Paul08 (Jun 1, 2014)

Here's mine. Please ignore the partially painted wall, it's getting done... slowly lol.







I want to get some decent strip lighting in there and a UPVC window later this year when funds allow. Put up a shed out the back last weekend to get all my sons toys out the garage and paint tins, lawn mowers ect.


----------



## robby71 (Jun 4, 2006)

Paul08 said:


> I want to get some decent strip lighting in there and a UPVC window later this year when funds allow. Put up a shed out the back last weekend to get all my sons toys out the garage and paint tins, lawn mowers ect.


Get LED ones - much brighter :thumb:

Garage looks wide enough to get around the car when cleaning, not the usual narrow attached garage


----------



## Paul08 (Jun 1, 2014)

Yeah I'm hoping to get some LED ones. My wife wasn't too happy I bought a shed so waiting for her to forget about that first lol. The garage is quite wide, I normally pull the car in after a wash to polish/wax if needs be and do the final touches. It was built in 1956 when garages were built more generously.


----------



## robby71 (Jun 4, 2006)

Not sure which is cheaper but i had normal tubed fittings for a few years, i then bought led tubes which included the starter replacements which fit to the old housings


----------



## boost monster (Jul 19, 2013)

Here's mine from back in the tidy days!


----------



## robby71 (Jun 4, 2006)

stop teasing - show some more pics of the Scort 

That's a nice high garage, could make a loft storage area?


----------



## legs (Nov 3, 2011)

finally getting somewhere with clearing the garage out


next is plasterboard on the ceiling


----------



## Cambelt (Jul 4, 2012)

Some really nice garages here. 
Will post some of mine soon.


----------



## robby71 (Jun 4, 2006)

robby71 said:


> Checkerplate and stereo fitted (on wall to right of unit) - toolbox stripped ready for painting this week (black/ silver)


Got 2 weeks off work so thought i'd repaint the garage walls and colour code the toolboxes - much better :thumb:


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Hey Jefft, saw your car in the Volvo Owners Mag pm me I will send it you.

John Tht, great man cave.


----------

